# Starlite Tech Showcase/Philly Area Mini Tradeshow!



## soundlight (Aug 23, 2013)

_MOORESTOWN, NJ — Starlite Productions announces that it will host a technology showcase at its headquarters here on Sept. 19 from 3 to 8 pm. The focus will include lighting, video, audio and control technologies and manufacturer representatives will be on hand to introduce new products and answer questions first-hand. Starlite’s facility is located at 9 Whittendale Dr., Moorestown, NJ._
________________________________________

As some of you probably know from the recent PLSN/FOH email blast and/or the news posts on those websites, Starlite Productions in Moorestown, NJ is having a Technology Showcase on September 19th from 3:00pm-8:00pm. If you're reasonably close to the Philly/Jersey area, come check it out! There are going to be numerous manufacturers & reps. Martin, ACT (MA, Clay Paky), Altman, Elation, Philips (Vari*Lite, Showline, &c.) and many others on the lighting side, and Yamaha, EV/Telex, Harman (Soundcraft, DBX, BSS, &c.), Allen & Heath, and many more on the audio side. There will also be some folks from the install market (Crestron, Barco, Extron, and others) as well. It's really going to be a great event! The 53,000 facility is being transformed in to a tradeshow floor with booths and seminar spaces in anywhere they fit.

_*This event will include one of my (in)famous light shows as well!!*_ I'm going to have MAC Auras, MAC101s, Sharpys, E-PAR QAs, some LED Video Wall, and probably some sweet new pixel mapping products from Elation. That is, unless someone rents all of the Sharpys or Auras.

Best of all, this is a FREE event!

Here's the registration link: 2013 Technology Showcase


----------



## dvsDave (Aug 23, 2013)

That's only about 3 hours away from me! I just registered to be there. Looks like a great networking event!


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Aug 24, 2013)

Using Qpix? I should send you some of my bitmaps/ effects from the Alt-J tour that is hitting the road with 28 of them


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm planning to be there...signed up for everything!


----------



## avkid (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks like a good time, I'll try to be there.


----------



## soundlight (Sep 15, 2013)

The show is this week, folks! Make sure to register here if you plan to attend. I know that the website requires you to select a seminar - if you don't want to go to one, you don't have to, we won't be taking attendance or anything. There are gonna be some pretty cool seminars though. One of the other programmers & I will be teaching the console seminar, with plenty of ground to cover on all sorts of programming tips. The light show is coming together nicely, currently programming in my living room in MA3D. I've already rigged most of it and the LED video wall goes up tomorrow. Got some of Elation's new CuePix Panels and Rayzor Q7s on loan, along with our MAC101s, MAC Auras, and Sharpys. This one's gonna be good.


----------



## dvsDave (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm driving up tomorrow, anyone want to meet up before or afterwards? @soundlight @avkid @howlingwolf487


----------



## avkid (Sep 26, 2013)

I totally screwed up, we were building a huge corporate event that day.


----------

